# Was ist Java, CSS, PHP, mySQL etc? Unterschiede?



## evo* (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Coding-Gemeinde 
Ich möchte mich schon seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Thema "Homepagebau" beschäftigen, jedoch möchte ich ersteinmal wissen, welche Programiersprachen es überhaupt gibt und für welche Zwecke diese dienen. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir, einem unwissendem n00b  , helfen würdet. THX schonmal im voraus 



Gruß
D. Wallrafen


----------



## Flo<H> (14. Oktober 2002)

CSS (Cascading Style Sheets) ist eine Erweiterung für HTML, um für mehrere HTML-Seiten einfach die gleichen Bedingungen (Hintergrund-Farbe, bestimmte Schriftart und so Zeug) festlegen kann, ohne diese in jeder Datei einzeln anzugeben. Da reicht dann es dann einfach das entsprechende Style Sheet einzubinden. 

Mit PHP kann man dynamische Webseiten erstellen. Also Webseiten, die der Benutzer beeinflussen kann. 

MySQL ist eine Datenbank, in der man tabellarisch Daten speichern kann (beispielsweise mit PHP). 

Das wichtigste für eine Homepage ist aber HTML. HTML ist das Grundgerüst und auch bei anderen Erweiterungen oder Scriptsprachen wie PHP zum Beispiel braucht man auch HTML um das ganze erst einmal darstellen zu können.

Ich hoffen ich hab dir weitergeholfen damit, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt verbessert mich bitte 


Flo


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Oktober 2002)

*html und css: *
absolut sequentiell (wird von oben nach unten abgearbeitet); beschreibungssprachen; clientseitig (wird auf dem client verarbeitet)

*javascript und java: *
verzweigte sprachen (schleifen, etc.); werden ebenfalls vom client verarbeitet und sind z.b. für dhtml geeignet.

*php, perl, asp, cfm, jsp, und und und: *
ebenfalls verzweigte sprachen, die vom server verarbeitet werden und meistens html-code an den client schicken.

*mysql (und auch mssql, oracle, db2, pgsql, ...): *
datenbanksysteme, auf die eine serverseitige sprache (z.b. php oder asp) zugreifen kann. teilweise kann man auch mit clientseitigen sprachen datenbankzugriffe an den server schicken.


----------



## Christoph (14. Oktober 2002)

ich wär für "WICHTIG"- markieren. IST ja für jeden interessant ;-)


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Oktober 2002)

> ich wär für "WICHTIG"- markieren. IST ja für jeden interessant


erledigt.


----------



## Christoph (14. Oktober 2002)

danke 

was für ein Service *g*


----------



## rawuza (12. November 2002)

*html ist am wichtigsten*

Am wichtigsten ist es auf jedenfall dass du HTMl lernst!

Kuck mal auf http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml 

Auf dieser Site findest du einen haufen über HTML. Und ihr werdet sicher lachen, wenn ich das erzähle, aber ich habe viel von einem HTML-Tutorial von der Screenfun gelernt...kein Witz, es stand sogar etwas über Bildanimationen drinn!

Wenn du mit dem Zeug ne Homepage schreiben kannst, dann kannst du auch erweitern mit CSS, Javasripts, oder PHP.

Bei *CSS* handelt sich um Stylesheets mit denen du deine HP optisch aufmotzen kannst!
*Javascripts* gibts für Menüs, Animationen in der Statuszeile, Counter usw
*Mit PHP* und *MySQL* (werden oft miteinander verwendet) kannst du kleine Programme schreiben, bei der z.b. der Formularinhalt ausgewertet wird

Am besten fängst du mit einem normalen Texteditor (notepad) an, dann kriegst du ein besseres Verständnis für HTML.


----------



## wackelpudding (11. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rawuza_
> *Und ihr werdet sicher lachen, wenn ich das erzähle, aber ich habe viel von einem HTML-Tutorial von der Screenfun gelernt...kein Witz, es stand sogar etwas über Bildanimationen drinn!*


hey, noch einer, der so klein angefangen hat wie ich


----------



## xxenon (13. Dezember 2002)

jo das hab ich auch mal gelesen... aber damals war ich schon lang kein anfänger mehr =) bin mit irgendeinem computer-bild oder so mal auf den geschmack gekommen, wo ich eine seite mit überschrift, 2 links und einem bild gemacht hab oder so lol


----------



## wackelpudding (14. Dezember 2002)

wenn ich mir heute* einige meiner ersten versuche angucke [ja, so was hab’ ich noch auf platte], dann frag’ ich mich wie je sowas verbrechen konnte 

* wie das klingt... ich glaub’, ich werde alt


----------



## winterchen (14. Dezember 2002)

@ malte, dann zeig doch mal ein paar deiner anfangsversuche her, würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## wackelpudding (16. Dezember 2002)

tjo, öh... wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die reaktion so ausfällt, hätt’ ich vorher doch noch mal nachgeguckt , denn das sind nicht die ersten versuche HTML, sondern die ersten versuche CSS... allerdings sind die nicht mehr ausstellungsfähig, da hab’ ich im nachhinein zu viel dran rumgewerkelt.
aber nicht, das wer denkt ich würde kneifen, die HTML-anfänge würd’ ich schon zeigen.


----------



## Precog (30. Dezember 2002)

es kann sein, dass ich auf irgendeiner diskette
noch meiner allererste site hab
(hab ich zusammen mit meinem vater gemacht )

ich such die ma... 

cu
victork


----------



## Gumbo (30. Dezember 2002)

Es ist voll witztig seine allerersten Anfänge, wohl möglich noch mit irgendeinem WYSIWYG-Editor, zu sehen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. Dezember 2002)

in der screenfun gab's mal ein html-tut??? ich hab zwar auch damit angefangen, aber mit der beschreibung von coolpage. (ich glaub das ist der einzige editor der welt, der noch mehr code generiert als ms word) hab dann damit mal angefangen, bis ich auf nickles.de (tolle site!) ein anfänger-tut zu html gelesen hab und sofort fasziniert war. tja, und dann kam die erste frage auf, die ich in irgendeinem forum gepostet habe. die antwort war selfhtml. und dann gings los...

kann nicht mal jemand seine alten hp-anfänge zeigen? ich fände das irre niedlich... ich kann das leider nicht. ich hab die grauenhafte angewohnheit, wenn mich was angurkt, das sofort zu löschen. z.b. ein 300-zeiliges gb.


----------



## Precog (31. Dezember 2002)

joa,

hab sie aufner diskette gefunden...
wie gesagt, hab ich mit meinem vater in M$ frontpage
gemacht... (is schon n bisschen länger her)
und ist nur eine site (über mich..) 
mein vater wollte mir wohl zeigen,
was mann im internet so alles machen kann...
--->MyFirstSite<--- 
wir haben die dann auf nen gratis server geladen
(wo die bestimmt immer noch liegt  )
weiß aber nicht mehr die url...

mein bruder hatte auch mal eine gemacht, aber die war
wohl noch net im netz, deshalb ist die adresse http://www.xyz.de  

sonst gibts nix mehr dazu zu sagen...

viel spaß... 
victork

PS: tut mir leid, dass ich noch nicht soo lange wie manche von euch  dabei bin, und die seite deshalb auch net soo alt is...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (3. Januar 2003)

joa,das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Fabian H (3. Januar 2003)

Also ehrlich gesagt: soo schlimm ist die site gar net (jedenfalls mal mit meiner ersten verglichen)


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Januar 2003)

joa, stimmt, die site geht noch. aber niedlich, der drei kilometer lange rand unten. aber meine war da schon viel schlimmer. hab sie leider nimmer. links: zwanzig mal einen 200 x 100 comic schriftzug als navigation und die hp selbst wie so ne satanistenhp - rote schrift auf star-wars-hintergrund (o-ton von meinem kumpel *gg*)


----------



## Fabian H (3. Januar 2003)

Also ich hab auch noch ne kopie von meiner alten hp (ich glaub die 2. oder 3.).
Ich lad se mal hoch (Link folgt)


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *.... von coolpage. (ich glaub das ist der einzige editor der welt, der noch mehr code generiert als ms word) hab dann damit mal angefangen, bis ich auf nickles.de ....*


rofl


----------

